# ECS Glide/ Microskiff Suzuki DF20hp SS Prop



## Fireglide131 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

Im looking to purchase a SS prop for my Glide. I'm thinking a 9.25" with 11 pitch. Anyone's thoughts and experience would be greatly appreciated!

-Kyle


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/s...ted-20hp-four-stroke-prop-results.4951/page-2


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

Fireglide131 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im looking to purchase a SS prop for my Glide. I'm thinking a 9.25" with 11 pitch. Anyone's thoughts and experience would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> -Kyle


I have a Powertech srt3 10 pitch that I am happy with. I could go with a 9 but have not worried about it enough to get it done.
My boat has tabs, front platform, and center grab bar. I typically run with two large people at about 5200, by myself at 5400 to 5600. Loaded i get 18 - 22 mph, by myself i get up to 26 mph ( i weigh 220).

I feel the most people tend to be over pitched; while that will give more speed, it does make the motor work harder.

wwl


----------



## Fireglide131 (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought a SS 9.25 11 pitch and i was doing 22 with 2 people yesterday. Looks like I'm going back to aluminum. Maybe a 12 pitch? Does anyone see a benefit In getting a 4 blade on a motor with so little torque to begin with?


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

It's all about getting in the RPM zone... What is WOT rating on your motor? I get right up to that when I run solo, so when u have another on board, u should be keeping the Rpm's up and not dog down your motor.. It works harder, bogs down if you run too slow at WOT.. My 30 hp redlines @6300.. So, my power Tech Scb 10.25x10p runs 6100solo, 5600 with a passenger... 31 mph solo, 28mph with passenger


----------



## Fireglide131 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> It's all about getting in the RPM zone... What is WOT rating on your motor? I get right up to that when I run solo, so when u have another on board, u should be keeping the Rpm's up and not dog down your motor.. It works harder, bogs down if you run too slow at WOT.. My 30 hp redlines @6300.. So, my power Tech Scb 10.25x10p runs 6100solo, 5600 with a passenger... 31 mph solo, 28mph with passenger


What motor/boat are you running? I appreciate the info and I'm gonna do more research. I had a friend of mine recommend this prop for my boat, but I think I can do much better. I went from 25mph two guys and gear to 20 (with horrible hole shot) with 2 passengers and no gear. Original prop was 9.25 12 pitch aluminum and new prop is stainless 9.25 11 pitch. I just don't think the Zuke as the torque for the SS prop.


----------



## Fireglide131 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fireglide131 said:


> What motor/boat are you running? I appreciate the info and I'm gonna do more research. I had a friend of mine recommend this prop for my boat, but I think I can do much better. I went from 25mph two guys and gear to 20 (with horrible hole shot) with 2 passengers and no gear. Original prop was 9.25 12 pitch aluminum and new prop is stainless 9.25 11 pitch. I just don't think the Zuke as the torque for the SS prop.



Also, I don't have a tachometer for the motor, any other options?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Fireglide131 said:


> Also, I don't have a tachometer for the motor, any other options?


https://www.tinytach.com

Without a tach it is difficult to correctly prop. Try the tiny tach, it's not too pricey


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Gotta get the tiny tach, that's what I have... Great way to track your motor hours also. I am running a 2016 Suzuki 30 horsepower with an Atlas micro Jacker. You have to go through a couple of props most times to see which works best. I went through 4 props on my larger skiff before finally finding the "magic" (zuke 115> Fortunately on this boat my second prop seems to be the best which happens to be the scb3 10.25 x 10 pitch. I am running a custom boat from Sarasota Boatworks, 15 footer I would post pics but you know how that goes here on this site ,unfortunately not too easy. You can check out my Facebook page and check it out there.. Good luck!


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

. Most times, I drop 2 pitches from aluminum to SS to start at... Then adjust from there


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I settled on the Solas 3 blade 11 pitch aluminum. I hit 5600 to 5750 rpm loaded with 2 people on this prop. Solo - 5800 or so.

I tried both a 12 and 10 pitch SS, with really poor results.

Max RPM is 6300.


----------



## Duckboat (Apr 24, 2016)

Fireglide131 said:


> What motor/boat are you running? I appreciate the info and I'm gonna do more research. I had a friend of mine recommend this prop for my boat, but I think I can do much better. I went from 25mph two guys and gear to 20 (with horrible hole shot) with 2 passengers and no gear. Original prop was 9.25 12 pitch aluminum and new prop is stainless 9.25 11 pitch. I just don't think the Zuke as the torque for the SS prop.


 I went thru the same thing most of you guys did on the zuk df20,my boats different than your glides it's a 13 foot Meyers laker,the stock zuk prop got me 22-23 at 5900-6040 rpm Solo,an thought I could do better,so I bought the ss Saturn 9.25x11 an poor results,went 23mph at 5200-not even 5300 rpm solo,so I went back to my stock ten...then I got Cmc power tilt/trim an bought an got an out the solas amita 9.25x11 an got 23-24 mph at 5640-5700 solo an that's my best yet,with a passenger it goes down to 5400 at 19mph so looks like I have to put my 10 on with me an my buddy an the 11 with me solo,for some reason the solas prop takes down to almost 400 less rpm but faster,so next I'm trying the zuk 11 pitch. Aluminum an see of the Rpms are more with two in the boat,the stainless thing is out with these motors they don't like them,unless your boat weight maybe 100 pounds


----------

